# Shes going to kill me



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Does anybody ellse here ever get in trouble for buying to much stuff for your tanks? Man I just got in trouble for adding to my fish room. She wants to kill me. Thats ok, another qu____de and shell love me in the morning. JK


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

It bugs me when significant others get angry at our hobbies... I guess for some it borders on obsession, but c'mon, it's not like we're going to stop them from THEIR hobbies!

You should just give her an advanced warning before u do anything drastic to your fish room


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I think thats what she was mad about. No warning= in trouble.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Luckily my spouse is pretty accepting with my hobby as long as I don't try to put a tank in a spot that isn't practical. Being that I have 14 tanks spread around the house, he's not to picky about that either. The one thing I don't want to do is spill any water on the carpet, since he's a clean floor guy, so I'm pretty careful about that.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

14! yeah thats so cool. Your lucky, I think as long as I involve my wife she doesnt get so upset.
but when I buy a huge co2 system to run my room, and not tell her= in trouble.


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

My Experience and Opinion is: If You *allow* Yourself to be put "In Trouble"= Many partners will put You there. However, if You *Don't* _Allow_ it--they get over it, get with the program and life is Better for everyone.

Now that's also based upon how reasonable/unreasonable the "Offender's" habits are....If You are taking food off the table, not giving them room (money) for their stuff and/or just going overboard spending every dime ya can get Your hands on---well, then they might have a right to be pissed.

But generally speaking--people pull what *You* _*Allow*_ them to.....


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

I have 6 tanks and my wife is at her limit in our apartment. The only way I can add a tank is if I get rid of the small ones and upgrade to larger. So as soon as we move, in a year or so, the deal is I can get rid of my 38g and a 10g to upgrade to a 50b or a 75g. If I even mention the word tank she says no way. She just has no idea what the basement of our first house has in store for us.


----------



## Script404 (Jun 30, 2006)

Jst bought two nano tanks...the missus just rolled eyes in a no chance way at the suggestion of a 4x2x2 tank for an alcove to replace a 2ft cube. She says she likes them....heh looking for more space now.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Great thread, I think it hits home for a lot of us. My wife & kids roll their eyes when I start to talk aquariums (my kids tell their Friends whatever you do don't ask my dad a question about aquariums or you will never escape) I only have 8 tanks (but I want more, darn that MTS) I raise angels & pleco's & plants. But I think there are worse things to be into, I'm always home & trying to involve my kids (gave up on the Mrs.) in the hobby.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

authority stinks, nobody likes it. If you do then be a cop.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Hehehehe,

What is it about the 8th or 9th fish tank that's better than the previous 7? This MTS thing is a bad disease. I'm currently on #3, getting ready for #4 - but come to think of it, there is a little nano in the mail too. I guess that counts - so I'm actually on #3, getting ready for #4 and #5. Then I've been thinking about getting the "spare" 20g out to use as a breeding tank. My kids each want a tank of their own too - that'll be another 3....... Hmmmmmm - It seems that I've answered my own question here.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I think that I have been very understanding of all of my husband's hobbies over the years. He owes me, now that I finally have an expensive hobby of my own! His hobbies have certainly cost enough. 

I don't think that it is ever a problem, as long as we discuss any major purchases, for my hobby or his. That's really all any wife wants. Seems fair to me!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

HAHAHA!!!! Hilarious topic!

I used to get into trouble with my wife, but I found that the trick is to make the aquariums look really nice and colorful. That way, she likes to look at it too and is starting to get involved in asking questions about the plants and shrimp. It was the cutest thing when I called her on the phone one night about three weeks ago, and she told me that one of my Tonina's had gotten loose after a replanting and was floating at the top of the tank. I was like "yeah, right.....what plant really got loose and is floating at the top." I got home, and sure enough, it was a Tonina Belem.

So, she's a "girly girl" and likes colors. So, I cater to some of her likes and ask her input, and I can pretty much get whatever I want within reason! 

KNOW YOUR SPOUSE!!


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

donaldmboyer said:


> KNOW YOUR SPOUSE!!


This is so true. For some reason, my husband loves the snails in the tank. He refers to them as his "snail army". I got a few more soldiers in the form of brigs for the tank and they have been a huge hit! He calls the largest one Tiberius.


----------



## flandjm (Dec 28, 2006)

What's funny about my situation is that to my face, my hubby doesn't want anything to do with my tank. He acts bored every time I talk about it. He complains about the time I spend on it. 

Now, I have finally caught him telling others about it. It seems he was actually listening, and not just to the basics... to the "boring stuff" too!

Apparently now he wants to bring pictures of it to work to show the guys... he must talk about it and me more than I know.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks Donald, I will try the method you are using. Colorful should work for her, now I have to go spend more money on colorful plants and explain what I'm trying to do. Man


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

orlando said:


> Thanks Donald, I will try the method you are using. Colorful should work for her, now I have to go spend more money on colorful plants and explain what I'm trying to do. Man


No, No, No--don't _*Explain*_ anything--Just *DO* it. If You explain it--its manipulation. If You just do it--then *they* decide on their *own* that *they* like it.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Just got back from the nursery and bought some new plants. There in and are nice and red. should work


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Atta boy! Play to their weaknesses! 

I agree with Naja....just plant the new plants, and don't even tell her about it. Then, in a few weeks you should notice your wife inexpicably drawn to the tank....she won't even know why, but she'll start to like it and take more interest in it!  

My apologies the the ladies out there!

On that note, ladies, simply cater to our aggressive needs by suggesting that maybe you should get an army of plants, shrimp, fish, etc. as Kelley suggested. Let him refer to them as "his minions." Or, explain to him how you love the colors in the aquarium, and textures of the leaves, and before you know it, he'll get so bored that he'll never bother you and your hobby again!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Ahhhhh, the benefits of being single. Any aquarium decisions are between me and my checkbook. :mrgreen:


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

cs_gardener said:


> Ahhhhh, the benefits of being single. Any aquarium decisions are between me and my checkbook. :mrgreen:


Yes, I agree. I am in the same boat, but I do deal with the "Long-termer" periodically---and I've learned quite a bit over the yrs. :mrgreen:

But its also about playing Fair and being Reasonable. Gotta Check Yourself against Yourself---and be Honest With Yourself about it.


----------



## creative-fury (Sep 8, 2006)

I wish my wife would say something. I cring when I see how much I've spent on my hobbies, I would be a very wealthy man if she did limit me.


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

Be careful what You wish for.......:mrgreen:


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

creative-fury said:


> I wish my wife would say something. I cring when I see how much I've spent on my hobbies, I would be a very wealthy man if she did limit me.


Enjoying something is priceless though, so unless these hobbies have been total frustration I would still say you are rich.


----------

